# Lighting conditions?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Just wondering what type of lighting are mice most comfortable with? Natural light? Mostly well-lit? Mostly darkness? And what impact do certain lighting conditions have on breeding?

Thanks,
Genevie


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

12 hours any light a day maxs breeding rates. not direct sunlight because it gets hot.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Darker the better normally tbh, alot of breeders with years of experiance have bred mice in wooden breeding box's with mesh over holes to allow airflow... meaning they get very little light which they like.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

My boxes are Dark inside, and the shed has no windows or skylights, there are just Ventilation holes in the Door and at the opposite end of the shed. I can't see to read in there during the day, but the mice certainly know when its day time or night time. All my mice breed readily and I do not get a problem with an inbalance in the sex of the babies, so I would say as a fact a lot of light does not matter at all. I would always make sure there is enough light in the day for the animals to be able to keep to their natural cycles.Would be interesting to know if there was ever any research done on mice kept completely in the dark . I am aware of research done wherby lighting was supposed to effect the sexes of litters.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i know a lot of breeders don't have light but I find mine literally won't breed at all without it. and all animals need light, mice often run around in the day in the wild.


----------

